# Dornier Do335



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2015)

Rare picture of AM225 (possibly WNr 24016). Captured by the USAAF at Rheims, it was handed over to the RAF, being test-flown and subsequently flown to Merville, France, on its delivery flight to the RAE on December 13, 1945. Due to hydraulic trouble, which prevented the nose wheel to be lowered, the aircraft was damaged in the subsequent forced-landing and apparently never repaired


----------



## stona (Feb 6, 2015)

A little more on AM225.
It was initially collected from the Americans at Oberpfaffenhofen and flown first to Neubiberg and then on to Reims, arriving on 7th September 1945. The pilot who ferried it, Flt.Lt. Taylor declared it unserviceable on landing at Reims. It was repaired at Reims and test flown there on 9th and 12th December.

On 13th December it was transferred to Merville, flown by Hptm.Miersch, selected by (unsurprisingly) Eric Brown, who had 'sprung' Miersch from a PoW camp in Norway. Miersch and Brown flew together on many ferrying trips. Brown would later write of this flight:

_"While landing at Merville he found that he had hydraulic trouble and could not lower the nose wheel. He cooly feathered the front propeller, and by pressing the starter button, eventually got the airscrew moved around so that there was the maximum ground clearance between the two lower prop tips, and carried out a remarkable landing with little or no damage."_

Despite the slight damage the aircraft was not repaired and was scrapped at Merville. 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 9, 2015)

was am225 a single place or 2 seat version? there are pics of a 2 seater at neubiberg...and video of it ( or another one ) being flown in a mock dogfight.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, the pic above is most certainly the single seater.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2015)

bobbysocks said:


> was am225 a single place or 2 seat version?



Single seat


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2015)

Top shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 14, 2015)

Wonderful, wonderful pictures!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2016)

1964 V6, 102


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 12, 2016)

Must have been at Silver Hills, Maryland


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 12, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Must have been at Silver Hills, Maryland



Don't care much for the main undercarriage...

That pic of the aircraft awaiting delivery on the pontoon is fascinating the number of types there; apart from the Do 335 I see an Fw 190D, Ta 152H, Me 262 single and two seaters, Arado 234, He 219, Ju 88 and 188 and Messerschmitt Bf 108...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 12, 2016)

Yeah...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2016)

114


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2016)

Yummy


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice shots....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Nice shots....



I think the word you are looking for is sensational


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## at6 (Feb 27, 2016)

They do appear to be a bit knackered don't they?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2016)

Ok, sensational it is...!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2016)

19


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2016)

114


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 2, 2016)

Who's da broad?


Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 3, 2016)

It's his new German or Austrian girlfriend. Hey, a girls gotta eat!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2016)

X


Capt. Vick said:


> It's his new German or Austrian girlfriend. Hey, a girls gotta eat!



Look at the uniform.... usaaf personal


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2016)

Excellent, most of them I haven't seen before....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2016)

WNr-240114


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice Shot.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 25, 2016)

I always thought that would really make a cool diorama subject...


----------



## at6 (Aug 25, 2016)

I wish that there were more of them preserved than just the one. It would have been wonderful to see and hear one flying.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 26, 2016)

Wow! Imagine that...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 26, 2016)

The photos on post 23 and 29 are remarkable...not very many photos of a Do335 out there without a painted finish - not including assembly line photos, of course.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 2, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice stuff!


----------



## at6 (Sep 30, 2018)

I've always liked the lethal look of the DO335.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

2193 Original Photo Vintage Military Aircraft WW2 Era Silver Gel | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 23, 2019)

Great shot


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2019)

Original WW2 Collectible US Photographs for sale | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug beute Dornier 335 B2 (M14) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug beute Dornier 335 Mengen Mai 1945 (3) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug beute Dornier 335 Mengen Mai 1945 (2) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug beute Dornier 335 Mengen Mai 1945 (1) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice finds.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2019)

This series of four pictures are interesting to me because this special wing cannon armed 335 is unlikely to be the one that ended up with the French (IIRC). Note that it does not have the armoured windscreen of the one the French ended up with. So this seems to show a second version of this rare sub-type, perhaps even not previously known(?). Anyway, what a shame you can't see the tail numbers in ANY of the four shots! Damn.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Baron von Wien (Nov 29, 2019)

All these 4 photographs are well known and published before. They show Do 335 M 14, RP+UQ, W.Nr. 230014, the second prototype for the planned B-2 series. It was found at Mengen.
For sure this one had the armoured windsceen. Here you can see it how it looked like after ist was made airworthy again and repainted by the French.
Dornier Do 335 M14, W.Nr. 230014, France 1947


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Dornier 335 Beute der RAF Dezember 1945 | eBay


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 30, 2019)

Baron von Wien said:


> All these 4 photographs are well known and published before. They show Do 335 M 14, RP+UQ, W.Nr. 230014, the second prototype for the planned B-2 series. It was found at Mengen.
> For sure this one had the armoured windsceen. Here you can see it how it looked like after ist was made airworthy again and repainted by the French.
> Dornier Do 335 M14, W.Nr. 230014, France 1947



I am thinking you are correct Sir. I remembered (erroneously) that the armoured windscreen was much more prominent. Should have done my research before I blurted out something stupid like that. So many books and still so clueless. I feel shame.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2020)

Diskusní fórum modelářů • Zobrazit téma - Luftwaffe v barve

Colour shots

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2020)

Great Pics.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Dornier Do 335 Kennung Flugplatz . #1847# | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

2 WK Foto Dornier Do 335: Kämpfer mit Doppelherz Luftwaffe Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2020)

2948) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Dornier Do 335 Flugplatz . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2021)

WWII LUFTWAFFE ORIGINAL WARTIME VINTAGE 2 1/2" X 3" PHOTO - DORNIER DO-335B | eBay

Do 335A-12 112 240112 Air Min 223, to RAE 8 Sept 1945, w/o 18 Jan 1946 near Farnborough

Fate of the 112 Accident Dornier Do 335A-12 AM223, 18 Jan 1946


date:18-JAN-1946 Time:noon Typeornier Do 335A-12 Owner/operator:RAE Farborough Registration: AM223 C/n / msn: 240112 Fatalities:Fatalities: 1 / Occupants: 1 Other fatalities:0Aircraft damage: Written off (damaged beyond repair)Location:Cove Junior School, Cove, near Farnborough, Hampshire -



United Kingdom Phase: Manoeuvring (airshow, firefighting, ag.ops.) Nature:Test Departure airport:RAE Farnborough, Hampshire Destination airport:RAE Farnborough, Hampshire
Narrative:
Dornier Do 335A-12 (RP+UB) Werke Number 240112: This aircraft was one of two Dornier Do 335s obtained from the USAAF in Germany by the RAF in exchange for ten FW-190s. On the 18th of January, 1946 it was being flown on a test flight from Farnborough. 

Twenty-five minutes after taking off the Dornier was seen approaching Farnborough with smoke coming from the underside of the fuselage ahead of the rear engine. The plane turned and then descended in a shallow dive, crashing on the village school at Cove. Six persons on the ground were injured and the pilot killed (RAE Farnborough Commanding Officer) According to a contemporary newspaper report (Aberdeen Press and Journal, January 19th 1946): 

"Secret Nazi Plane Crashes Near School 
Two minutes before 300 children were due to leave school at Cove, Hampshire, yesterday for the mid-day break, a "secret" German fighter plane, with engines at the nose and tail, crashed in front of the schoolhouse, scattering burning debris. The pilot of the plane, Group Captain A. F. Hards, test pilot and commander of the R.A.F. establishment at Farnborough, from which the plane had taken off a few minutes previously, was killed. 

The plane, a Dornier 335, was the only one of its type in England. The latest German single-seater fighter, it was only in the experimental stage when the war ended. Intended for night and bad weather flying, its top speed was reckoned to be 470 miles an hour. Four children and a father who was meeting his daughter were slightly injured." 

According to a Press Release from the Farnborough Air Sciences Trust (FAST): 

"Monday 18th January marks the 70th Anniversary of the crash of a German Aircraft on Cove Junior School. 

During the Second World War captured German aircraft were brought to the Royal Aircraft Establishment (RAE) for evaluation and with the cessation of hostilities many more were brought over from the airfields and factories. One of these aircraft was a twin seat Dornier 335A-12 which arrived on 8 September 1945 and formed part of an exhibition of captured German aircraft in November 1945 – early 1946. It had been surrendered to the US forces at the Dornier factory at Oberpfaffenhofen, near Munich and flown to Neubiberg airfield and handed over to British Air Intelligence Officers. 

RAE test pilot Squadron Leader McCarthy flew it to Strasbourg and on to Reims on 7 Sept 1945. The following day it flew to RAF Manston and then RAE Farnborough where it arrived at 16.25 hours. The aircraft was allocated Air Ministry serial AM223 whilst at Farnborough. It next flew on 29 September 1945 when a test flight took place but it would appear that it did not fly again until the fateful day of 18 January 1946. 

On that day, the Commanding Officer of Experimental Flying at the RAE, Group Captain A. F. Hards, was flying the twin engine “push-pull” Dornier 335 that was being evaluated after capture at the end of the war. This was the A-12 two seat trainer version of a very large German fighter which featured a unique configuration with engines at the front and rear fuselage, with propellers at the nose and tail. It was a very fast aircraft for its time with a top speed of over 400 mph but had a poor reputation for reliability and had been developed too late in the war to be a danger to attacking Allied bombers. 

The aircraft had departed RAE Farnborough at 11.30am and crashed around mid-day. Legendary test pilot Captain Eric 'Winkle' Brown writes “On my return to Farnborough, The CO, Grp Capt AF Hards,asked me to check him out for a solo trip in our two-seat Dornier 335 and on 18 January 1946 he went off solo. As he returned to the airfield we could see that the rear engine was on fire and we hoped that he would land on the nearest runway. Whether he was unaware of the fire or felt it safer to attempt his first landing in this strange German bird into wind will never be known, but he continued around the circuit as if no emergency existed, heading for the duty runway. He had covered roughly two thirds of the circuit when the Dornier suddenly plunged vertically into a schoolhouse in Cove village. The elevator control cables had obviously burnt through and Grp Capt Hards had no chance to eject.” 

The aircraft went out of control and dived towards the ground coming down initially in a field at the back of the headmasters house (Mr John Gilderdale). It then bounced, hit the garage roof, then went into the top of the house and large parts then flew off into the school and across the road. The pilot was found dead in the headmaster’s bedroom. Although the house was destroyed, and later demolished, two people downstairs at the time were uninjured. There were some injuries to a few children but none seriously. The aircraft was completely destroyed." 

Crew: 
Group Captain Alan Frederick Hards DSO (pilot, aged 31)(RAF Service Number 33113) - killed on active service 18/1/46, buried at St. Johns, Working, Surrey 
R.I.P. 

Note that the official Air Ministry File into the incident (File AIR 5/29/W2371)(see link #5) contains at least two errors. First it gives the date of the crash as "1947 Jan" [sic] instead of 18 January 1946. Second, it gives the serial of the aircraft as "AM233" instead of AM223.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2021)

WWII LUFTWAFFE ORIGINAL WARTIME VINTAGE 2 1/2" X 3" PHOTO - DORNIER DO-335B | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2021)

WWII photo Experimental fighter-bomber Luftwaffe Dornier Do.335 war/51w | eBay

repro

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2021)

Would love to have heard that thing fire up

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1964 V6, 102
> 
> View attachment 336581


102 V6














Vintage Dornier Do 335A German Airplane Military War Plane Aircraft Photo G | eBay


Also many have added details from a past collector on the verso - See pics for more details as I always scan the front and back of each photo.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2022)

Do 335A-12 112 _240112_ Air Min 223




















Vintage Dornier Do 335A-12 RAF Fighter Aircraft Airplane Military War Photo G | eBay


Also many have added details from a past collector on the verso - See pics for more details as I always scan the front and back of each photo.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2022)

Do335M-14, RP+UQ, W.Nr. 230014, flown as Do335 No.1 in France 1947 














FOTO FLUGZEUG WW2 DORNIER DO 335 PFEIL MIT FRANZÖSISCHEN KENNZEICHEN | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG WW2 DORNIER DO 335 PFEIL MIT FRANZÖSISCHEN KENNZEICHEN in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2022)

102 V6














FOTO FLUGZEUG WW2 DORNIER DO 335 PFEIL MIT AMERIKANISCHEN KENNZEICHEN | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG WW2 DORNIER DO 335 PFEIL MIT AMERIKANISCHEN KENNZEICHEN in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2022)




----------

